# Creme Brulee, this is a good one.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I know, a 53 year old man explaining how to make Creme Brulee is kinda weird, all I can say is Damn it's good.

1 Quart Heavy Cream
8 Egg Yolks + 1 Whole Egg
1 Cup Sugar
1 Cup White Chocolate
1 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Vanilla or Almond Extract

Yields 12

Put everything except Eggs in a sauce pan and cook over medium heat until sugar and Chocolate are melted. Temper mixture slowly into Eggs with Wisk.
Put in small Pyrex dishes and place in a water bath in oven. VERY IMPORTANT,set oven on 225 degrees, check every 15 minutes. They are done when the center is just set. DO NOT OVER COOK, they get rubbery. Cover with Plastic wrap and Refrigerate over night. When you serve them do the Blow torch and sugar thing, don't use more than 1 teaspoon of sugar or it will make the whole rig taste like burnt sugar.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not at all. Great recipe.


----------

